# Pequñas cajas acústicas para satélites



## artdanslot (Jul 20, 2011)

Hola a todos, tengo un sencillo aunque efectivo sistema 2.1 en mi ordenador que quiero modificar. Mi problema viene con los satélites ya que quiero sacarlos de sus pequeñas cajas de plástico y hacerle unas cajas de madera, los altavoces en cuestión son de 2,5" aprox. 5W y 4Ω.
Entiendo que la configuración de las cajas no será tan importante como en unos grandes bafles pero me gustaría informarme para que suenen lo mejor posible. Podeis ayudarme acerca de donde puedo encontrar información, o de las palabras clave que debo usar en el buscador, ya que llevo hora y media buscando información sin resultados


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 20, 2011)

artdanslot dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un sencillo aunque efectivo sistema 2.1 en mi ordenador que quiero modificar. Mi problema viene con los satélites ya que quiero sacarlos de sus pequeñas cajas de plástico y hacerle unas cajas de madera, los altavoces en cuestión son de 2,5" aprox. 5W y 4Ω.
> Entiendo que la configuración de las cajas no será tan importante como en unos grandes bafles pero me gustaría informarme para que suenen lo mejor posible. Podeis ayudarme acerca de donde puedo encontrar información, o de las palabras clave que debo usar en el buscador, ya que llevo hora y media buscando información sin resultados



Dado seguramente, el tamaño, calidad y tipo de parlantitos que lleva el satelite, respeta el mismo volumen que la caja de plastico y no vas a tener problemas.
El càlculo preciso solo se usa para los parlantes de graves (y medios, en caso de parlantes de calidad, en un sistema de calidad, hi fi).
Sds.


----------



## artdanslot (Jul 20, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Dado seguramente, el tamaño, calidad y tipo de parlantitos que lleva el satelite, respeta el mismo volumen que la caja de plastico y no vas a tener problemas.
> El càlculo preciso solo se usa para los parlantes de graves (y medios, en caso de parlantes de calidad, en un sistema de calidad, hi fi).
> Sds.



Muchas gracias, empezaré a hacer pruebas con unas medidas parecidas, el caso es que las cajas de plástico son en pico hacia atrás, debería imitar esa forma en las mías de madera, aunque por fuera el aspecto siga siendo cuadrado??


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 20, 2011)

artdanslot dijo:


> Muchas gracias, empezaré a hacer pruebas con unas medidas parecidas, el caso es que las cajas de plástico son en pico hacia atrás, debería imitar esa forma en las mías de madera, aunque por fuera el aspecto siga siendo cuadrado??



Por el tamaño del parlante y frecuencias que reproduce, mientras respetes + o - el volumen, la forma es irrelevante.
Sds.


----------



## artdanslot (Jul 21, 2011)

ehbressan dijo:


> Por el tamaño del parlante y frecuencias que reproduce, mientras respetes + o - el volumen, la forma es irrelevante.
> Sds.



¿¿Que material me recomendarías, una tablilla bien fina para conseguir que tenga vibración o algo más grueso en aglomerado??


----------



## ehbressan (Jul 21, 2011)

artdanslot dijo:


> ¿¿Que material me recomendarías, una tablilla bien fina para conseguir que tenga vibración o algo más grueso en aglomerado??



Usa MDF (fibrofacil, acà en Argentina). O cualquier madera maciza. Con las frecuencias que reproduce, no deberìa vibrar, es màs, debes de evitar que vibre. El aglomerado sirve, pero se deteriora con relativa rapidez.
Sds.


----------

